# How many times a week do your train?



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

*How many times a week do you train?*​
100.00%277.78%3 to 46471.11%5 to 61516.67%7+44.44%


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

How many times a week do you guys train?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

4 for me


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

3 usually but this might be changing as im changing my routine soon.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

4 at the moment


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

EOD so 3.5 for me lol


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

EOD  bout 4


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

3 Heavy weights sessions, I do Monday Wednesday Friday lunchtimes - unless I have meetings then it is less

I do 3 or 4 cardio/sports sessions a week as well


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

4 at the moment. Usually up it to 4 evening weight sessions and 3 early morning cardio sessions when cutting. At which point I become an @r$ehole according to the missus!


----------



## richiecoops (Mar 16, 2006)

3 weight sessions a week, 3 cardio days and on the seventh day he rested and felt that it was good!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

On a normal week I train every day.....but sometimes I have a sunday off if I have things to do........


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

^^^^ thats dedication for you 7 days a week,4 days for me.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

It's the only peace I get mate......2 young kids who like screaming....lol....


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Only twice, I have tried pretty much everything, and twice gives me the best progress.

I think most people train too often, I hit each bodypart evry 9-14 days.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

4 days on cycle 3 days off cycle!

Rob is a monster!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Just changed to 3 for a new training routine; previously 4. Tends to be either of these, or have tried EOD. In addition to what Nytol said, I think the optimum weekly training varies from person to person.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> In addition to what Nytol said, I think the optimum weekly training varies from person to person.


Yes I agree, at one end of the spectrum you have Ronnie Coleman, intense training 6 days per week, each body part twice per week, and at the other end you have me, p1ss poor recovery, regardless of AAS or not, just genetic.

I think people should get over the fear of training less frequently, esp if their gains have slowed or stopped, what have they got to lose?

I would not have chosen to do this myself, but circumstances a few years back meant I could only get to the gym twice per week and I started to make gains so just stuck with it.

On the few occasions I have trained 3 times per week since then after a few weeks I hit a wall, so twice is optimal for me.


----------



## armyman1188 (Nov 8, 2006)

i work out 4 days a week 3 upperbody. one lower body. i heard your lower body doesnt need as much work out as your upper body.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

i train 5 days a week Mon - Legs, Tues- Delts tri's abs, Wed - Back, Thurs - rest, Fri - Legs :-(, Sat - Chest bi's abs, Sun - rest.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

after weights, core stability, plyometrics, stretching etc its about 5 times a week.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

only 2 at the moment and occasionally 3 .............shame but gym shuts for 3 hours at lunch times and thats the only time i can get to train regularly

would prefer regular 3 times per week at the moment

..


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

armyman1188 said:


> i work out 4 days a week 3 upperbody. one lower body. i heard your lower body doesnt need as much work out as your upper body.


ooo... people who tell you things like that should be ignored....


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i think lower body (legs) is the same as upper body. do the intensity that makes you grow and get stronger. if this is once per week or seven times a week it doesnt matter as long as it works for you.

everybody is different and all this stuff about only training legs once per week may work for one person and be total garbage for the rest of us.

i train shoulders with chest together because it works for me but then i train calves twice a week because that also works. ignore most people and go with your instincts


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I train every third day, full body workout.


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

I aim to train 5 days a week but my shoulder injury makes it about 3 at the minute.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

3 workouts a week for me


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

3 days for me.

1. Monday chest and Shoulders

2. Wednesday - back and arms

3. Friday - Legs and abs.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

4 days of weight training. Cardio each morning and afternoon. sunday off completely.


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Trying 6 at the mo, one body part a day, but group legs into one big workout, the others are only for about 45 mins


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

I usually train 3-4 times a week. Just one question, are the workout routines for people that are on the gear the same as if you don' take steroids?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi all, 6 days a week for me, cardio every morning followed by weights in the evening.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nytol said:


> Only twice, I have tried pretty much everything, and twice gives me the best progress.
> 
> I think most people train too often, I hit each bodypart evry 9-14 days.


9-10 days for me too.

I find this best, also if I feel at anytime I need more time, I take it.

I am spending far less time in the gym and getting stronger in the process (thanks Paul Booth)........


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

hackskii said:


> I am spending far less time in the gym and getting stronger in the process


Cant argue with that mate!

I only wish more people would give it a try.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nytol said:
 

> Cant argue with that mate!
> 
> I only wish more people would give it a try.


Best thing I ever did.

Far less time, feel fuller, harder and am stronger.

Sadly I feel now I have overtrained for over 20 years.........dammit......


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> 4 days on cycle 3 days off cycle!
> 
> Rob is a monster!


ditto


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Sadly I feel now I have overtrained for over 20 years.........dammit......


You should get a hell of a rebound effect, lol.


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

hackskii said:


> 9-10 days for me too.
> 
> I find this best, also if I feel at anytime I need more time, I take it.
> 
> I am spending far less time in the gym and getting stronger in the process (thanks Paul Booth)........


Oh i like that. Mike mentzer style. Do you train your whole body in one go each session or do you split it up?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Stanco said:


> Oh i like that. Mike mentzer style. Do you train your whole body in one go each session or do you split it up?


Today was chest and biceps, Monday was legs, last Friday was shoulders and triceps, then last wednesday was back and hams.

Paul Booth turned me on to this, the rest is history, I love it.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Not long till that spanner is thrown in the works Hack (& Winger)...............


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> Not long till that spanner is thrown in the works Hack (& Winger)...............


Ill be waiting patiently.

I love the new routine.

Never done so little to end up getting stronger, harder, and I think bigger.


----------



## chud (Jul 6, 2006)

7 for me 2 nites aikido and cardio 5 nites weights only train 1 body part a nite


----------



## kevthompson (Feb 6, 2007)

Only just started, but my aim is to train at least 4 times a week.


----------



## Cavster (Feb 15, 2007)

3 but sometimes 4 depending on work


----------



## SDR (Mar 7, 2007)

4 At the moment, but that's working multiple Body Parts each session. I might up my training days and work single muscles in the future.


----------



## mhallscouse (Jan 20, 2007)

i weight train monday, tuesday, wednesday & thursday cardio friday & sunday. I have saturday off to watch the footy

:crazy:

''Form is temporary class is permanent''


----------

